# front replacement bumpers



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

I damaged my front bumper on my gmc 07 diesel. i am debating whether to go back to factory bumper or a ranch hand full replacement bumber. i was just wondering or than any problems in the long run with the weight of these bumpers. front end alingment, bad tire wear?


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

I have had a tough country full replacement on the front of my 2008 Ford F-250 for a couple years now. Replaced it after hitting a deer the second day I had the truck.:headknock I have had no problems with it at all. The bumper itself has held up really well and as for wear on the truck, I have not noticed anything negative. Front end is still tight, tire wear is normal etc... I will have one on every truck I own from here on out for sure. I know you specified ranch hand, but check out the tough country they are hard to beat IMO. Hope this helps:cheers:


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a top gun and have noticed no negatives as far as tire wear or added pressure to the front end. Top gun is obviously not as popular as a ranch hand bumper but the lines are almost identical but you will be fine with whatever bumper replacement you choose since your front end suspension and components are set up from the added weight of a diesel engine.


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

thx guys for the input. going to do some shopping around.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

If you are interested in Ranch Hand I found the best price at the truck accessory place in Waller off of 290. I think they were called Tuff truck or something along those lines.


----------



## JBob (Sep 7, 2009)

You shouldn't need to adjust anything for the additional weight. I had a T3/Rough Stock on my old truck ('98 Z71) for a long time and never had any problems with it. There are plenty of aftermarket bumper brands out there to look into and finding one for a 3/4 ton truck shouldn't be tough at all. Some are a lot cheaper than others. The Ranch Hands and Tough Country bumpers look like the most expensive, while the Top Guns Rough Stock and other Mexico bumpers will be a lot cheaper. I would definitely go with a pipe bumper rather than the ones that are made entirely out of diamond plate like the Ranch Hand summit series or the Frontier.


----------



## Majek_20V (Jan 29, 2009)

draker3 
I have a 07 GMC Classic front bumper i will sell cheap if it would fit your truck. The bumper was only on my truck about 6 months before I put a Ranch hand full replacement on my truck. I have not trouble with tire wear but you can feel the extra weight in the front of the truck.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Try Hendry's in Channelview. he'll give you a great price on a Ranch hand or sell you somebody's new pull off (they have pretty much any color) 
http://www.bumpersandbeds.com/Location.html


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

fab four


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Knot Kidding said:


> Try Hendry's in Channelview. he'll give you a great price on a Ranch hand or sell you somebody's new pull off (they have pretty much any color)
> http://www.bumpersandbeds.com/Location.html


I agree, the best prices Ive found have been at Hendrys. Went with the Ranchhand front and Topgun rear. The powder coat on the topgun is not holding up so good and is less than a year old..


----------

